
Founder Resentment: How to Avoid It - nreece
http://www.inc.com/mark-peter-davis/founder-resentment-how-to-avoid-it.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inc%2Fchannel%2Fstart-up+%28Inc.com%3A+Start-up%29
======
jesstra
Very interesting and true. At the end of the day everyone is human and
fundamentals of human psychology will always shine through. Personally I think
the important thing is to always know what your own requirements for
happiness/contentment are - if you base your own happiness on other peoples
position/status you will never be happy as there are always people doing
better or working less or more lucky etc!

